# Polaris Phoenix 200 snow plow



## alstonr96 (Sep 11, 2016)

Would a Polaris Phoenix 200 have enough power to have a snowplow on it. I have a little 48" plow for a lawn mower that weighs about 70 pounds. Dont know if it would be able to plow. I live in Pittsburgh, so I wouldnt be doing much more than 6" at a time. I would just be doing my driveway, which is about 500' long. Do you think snowchains or weights. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Should do ok.... run chains.


----------



## alstonr96 (Sep 11, 2016)

@BUFF Thanks for your help


----------



## alstonr96 (Sep 11, 2016)

Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

run chains and you'll due Okay,

what type of drive way surface?
Chains will leave marks if you spin on pavement a lot. just FYI


how is the low end for power? I did a quick search on the Polaris Phoenix 200 and you have forward and reverse? 2 wheel drive?

6" would be the max amount of snow with a light machine and no super low end gearing your better off plowing snow every 2-4" and due the drive 2 times for the big 6" storms.

It can be done. 
I had a 200CC Honda Big Red 3 wheeler that I used to plow snow for a couple of winter's and it was happy at 2-4" but not at 6"

it will work. its not a ideal machine but if its between the Phoenix and had shoveling the drive the phoenix will be heaven sent.

just my thoughts


----------



## alstonr96 (Sep 11, 2016)

sublime68charge said:


> run chains and you'll due Okay,
> 
> what type of drive way surface?
> Chains will leave marks if you spin on pavement a lot. just FYI
> ...


Thanks so much for your response. Driveway is asphalt. Plowed it with a skid steer for years but now it is at a job I am doing for the winter. That did fine on the pavement. A few scrape marks from the heavy plow and lots of down force. The Polaris 200 is forward and reverse, 2 wheel drive. It can be pretty sluggish at first until it gets moving. Though it has no problem pulling a quad up a hill and out of the trail. I was thinking the same about the snow amount. Here in Pittsburgh, most storms dont exceed 6". And if they do, I should be able to do it before it gets over a couple inches. I was thinking about getting one for my truck but after research, I see they are pretty expensive and I already have a 48" plow for an old lawn mower, I am thinking about welding up to put on the phoenix.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

maybe for the first year Id just go with the ATV and plow you might be doing a lot of tire spinning to get your rpm's up and get into the power band to give you the power you need to push the snow. or put a bag if salt on the seat behind you to help out with traction.

itll be a learning as you go process.

is this a long term snowplowing solution for you?
or just a try it out for a year and adjust from there?
with only a forward and reverse on the ATV its not quite Ideal.
It would be better if you had a Low/High but I understand the use what you have and go with it best you can for right now approach.

good luck post up a pic when you get the plow mounted up on the Phoenix.

what are you doing for lift? Winch or manual lever?


----------



## alstonr96 (Sep 11, 2016)

sublime68charge said:


> maybe for the first year Id just go with the ATV and plow you might be doing a lot of tire spinning to get your rpm's up and get into the power band to give you the power you need to push the snow. or put a bag if salt on the seat behind you to help out with traction.
> 
> itll be a learning as you go process.
> 
> ...


It would be just for a year or two unless it works great, but i cant imagine that. The plow i got has a winch mounted to it, id just need to hook it up to the battery.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

got it,

for now I get the plow mounted up to the quad have a bag of Ice melt/salt you can put on the seat behind you for extra weight and run it as is.

if you due a lot of spinning you can add chains and get a traction boost as well.

the salt you can use on your icy spots if/where you need it.

if you run both weights and chains you will most likely have more traction than what your quad is able to push with out putting undue strain on the drive train of the quad.

if for only 1-2 years Id just due the salt bag for extra weight and run it.

you can always buy chains to add later if you think you need the extra traction to help you out.

tirechains.com is a good site to get the tirechain for you tire size.
it wont be cheap but it will fit correctly.

good luck.


----------



## CBK (Oct 17, 2018)

I am wondering how the Polaris Phoenix worked for plowing? We also have a phoenix and are thinking about getting a little plow for it. Please let me know, thank you! 


alstonr96 said:


> Would a Polaris Phoenix 200 have enough power to have a snowplow on it. I have a little 48" plow for a lawn mower that weighs about 70 pounds. Dont know if it would be able to plow. I live in Pittsburgh, so I wouldnt be doing much more than 6" at a time. I would just be doing my driveway, which is about 500' long. Do you think snowchains or weights. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

